
Joel Spolsky: Does Slow Growth Equal Slow Death? (2009) - tosh
https://web.archive.org/web/20120202115945/https://www.inc.com/magazine/20091101/does-slow-growth-equal-slow-death.html
======
tosh
interesting thread from ~10y ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=920668](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=920668)

